# Triumph TR7 Conversion 72 volt?



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

Joe Kaser said:


> I have a 1977 Triumph Tr7 that I am converting. I found a great deal on a 72 volt motor and curtis controller. They came out of a 2008 Zap car. Will a car like this run on 72 volts. The car weighed 2200 lbs before the engine was removed. I'm not looking for speed or long range. Is this possible. Thanks


Sure it is possible. Even small motors can propel the car given enough gear ratio although it may be limited on speed and distance. 

Most members here, including me, will not be familiar with the motor and controller which you reference. Photos and specs would help. Also helpful is for you to fill in your location in your user profile so we can see where you're coming from.

I'm guessing that motor may be in the range of 4 kW rated and 60 pounds; basically a beefed up golf cart motor. Assuming you keep the transmission and use 1st and 2nd gear, 25-30 mph may be achievable and short runs of several miles before it overheats. Extra motor ventilation can extend run times. Rock hard tires can also help.

You may run into difficulty with the controller. Although Curtis makes controllers for DIY applications, they supply OEMs like Zap custom models which may not be easy adaptable without the Zap vehicle control or reprogramming.

Your project sounds like an inexpensive way to break into the EV hobby. Good luck with it.


----------



## Joe Kaser (May 19, 2014)

Thank you so much for the info. Very helpful. I think I will wait until I can find A bigger motor and a controller that I know I can program.
Thanks


----------



## dhewitt (Jun 30, 2016)

Hi Joe,

Did you ever convert your 1977 TR7 into an electric car? I have the same car and am thinking of converting mine...Let me know.

Thanks,

Drew


----------

